# [ SOLVED ] having issues with getting wpa_supplicant to work

## bedtime

I've followed the Gentoo guide to the best of my ability with no luck. When I open up wpa_gui in e17 it says:

```
Status: Could not get status from wpa_supplicant
```

Pressing 'scan' or 'connect' does nothing. I cannot enter in my network either.

I am running the latest kernel with CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT, CONFIG_PACKET,  and ath9k driver enabled (no initramfs, so automatically loaded). Connman seems to work fine but I'd rather just use wpa_gui instead.  I've been making sure to do a 'rc-update del connman' before using wpa_supplicant. I'm using dhcpcd.

driver: ath9k

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

modules="wpa_supplicant"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

#enable_ipv6_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="false"

#auto_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="true"

#config_0x776972656C6573732D7072696E746572="dhcp"

#----------------------------------

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

```

eix wpa_supplicant:

```
user@tux ~ $ eix wpa_supplicant

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     /.../

     Installed versions:  0.7.3-r5(08:01:31 AM 01/13/2013)([b]dbus kernel_linux qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3 -selinux -wimax -wps[/b])

     /.../

```

eix dhcpcd:

```
[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  5.6.4 ~5.6.6 {{elibc_glibc +zeroconf}}

     Installed versions:  5.6.4(10:27:50 AM 01/07/2013)(elibc_glibc zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/

     Description:         A fully featured, yet light weight RFC2131 compliant DHCP client

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

http://bpaste.net/show/73933/

rc-update:

```
tux user # rc-update

                acpid |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

tux user # 

```

Anyways, net configuration has never been my speciality and I'm thinking there's just  a little step I've not included.

*** EDIT ***

Well, I wasn't starting it, thats why it wasn't working. That and I've only recently enabled kernel support for wext.

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
```

----------

## BillWho

bedtime.

The wpa_supplicant is not quite kosher - it should look something like this:

```
bill@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="myssid"

   psk="mypsk"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP-

   group=CCMP TKIP

   id_str="gentoo-laptop"

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net should be:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

You could try -Dwext if -Dnl80211 doesn't work.

symlink net.wlan0 to net.lo and add net.wlan0 to your default runlevel.

That should get you started   :Wink: 

----------

## bedtime

BillWho,

Thanx. Its working. I got it working but I tried your solution and that seems to work as well.

Anyways, its working so I'm happy.

----------

